# Moldy smell...how to locate?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

If you are able to isolate the smell between two studs... you can just open up the drywall between the two studs to take a look.... but I wonder how can you isolated the smell between two studs? by human nose only... that will be not very reliable I assume.... there must be some testing equipment for moisture .... I totally understand your wife issue's as I had similar experience whenever there is mouse/rabit anywhere around the house... it is kind of the end of the world in their mind...


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

If you isolated the smell between 2 studs, then I would say that you have a problem inside the wall. Tear out a bigger piece of drywall so that you can have a look inside. I have a feeling that you may have to tear down the whole wall and go from there. If you had a moisture meter, you could do a less invasive check, especially after a rain.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Steps to take:

1.) Purchase a moisture meter. Amazon has alot of inexpensive ones.

2.) Use it to go around and check your walls, floors, baseboards, and other areas for moisture readings.

3.) You may find that you will have to do this anyways: GUT the wall area that you have pinpointed to find out what is going on. Essentially, that is what we end up having to do in moisture and mold situations.


----------

